

Stop Treading Water: Learning to Learn - LukeHoersten
https://yow.eventer.com/yow-2014-1222/stop-treading-water-learning-to-learn-by-edward-kmett-1750

======
LukeHoersten
Edward is epic in the Haskell world.

